# Déballage Apple TV 2,1



## Onra (29 Septembre 2010)

PC Mag a publié le déballage du nouvel Apple TV :

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2369805,00.asp


Une présentation succincte de la bête aussi chez Fox News :

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/09/28/apple-tv-review-hands-on-steve-jobs-hobby/


----------



## Valmente (29 Septembre 2010)

et sur engadget 

http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/29/apple-tv-review-2010/


----------

